# Rotary question?



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I built a rotary machine with a window wiper motor. I can't find a reostat or speed controller. I bought some from radio shack but burned them out. Can some one help me out on what ya used to control speed and where ya got it. Thanks


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-40V-10A-Pul ... 0962506627

This is what I use. They used to have one with a cover for about the same price, but it looks like it has been discontinued.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

More rotary questions. I got a wiper motor from the junk yard, think it's off a Cavalier, but anyway, it has three leads that I plan to hook up to a three position switch and should have the variabilty I need.

Plan to take a 1-1/2 diameter piece of aluminum and drill and tap the end to fit the output shaft on the motor. It's metric, but we'll get by that. Then fasten something to that round stock to attach the flyer rods to.

What do you use for the rods? Looking at the "Professional Models" if looks like there is something at the end that allows you to level the flyer out. What is it?

How long are the rods? My best guess is about 8 foot, giving a circle of 16 feet. Is that about right or do you go with a bigger circle?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Try. Monsterguts.com


----------

